#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  с 20 по 25 октября Драгоценные Учения с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо в Санкт-Петербурге

## Джампа Гончог

Дорогие друзья!

C 20 по 25 октября состоятся семинары с досточтимым Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо, мастером Калачакра-тантры в традиции Джонанг и практики Чод, обладающим многолетним опытом медитации. По просьбе Богдо-гегена Ринпоче IX передает обширные учения Дхармы на территории России.

Программа следующая:

20 октября (вт)
19:00-21:30 Введение в Сутру и Тантру.

21 октября (ср)
19:00-21:30 Подготовительные практики (Нёндро) в традиции Калачакры.

22 октября (чт)
19:00-21:30 Медитация (Шаматха — медитация спокойствия, Випашьяна — медитация проникающего видения, Махамудра — медитация великой печати истины). Теория и практика.

23 октября (пт)
19:00-21:30 Чод Таранатхи — учение об уникальном методе отсечения эго. Теория и практика.

24 октября (сб)
11:30-12:00 Ритуал Махакалы для устранения препятствий.
12:00-13:00 Практика пранаямы (медитация с дыхательными упражнениями).
13:00-14:00 Перерыв. 
14:00-18:00 Введение в Шесть йог Наропы. Йога сновидений. Теория и практика.
18:00-19:00 Перерыв. 
19:00-21:00 Лекция "Введение в теорию пустоты. Воззрение пустоты-от-другого (Жентонг)" (часть 1). 

25 октября (вс)
11:30-12:00 Ритуал Жёлтого Дзамбалы для привлечения богатства и благополучия.
12:00-13:00 Практика пранаямы (медитация с дыхательными упражнениями).
13:00-14:00 Перерыв. 
14:00-18:00 Введение в Шесть йог Наропы. Йога Туммо. Теория и практика.
18:00-19:00 Перерыв. 
19:30-21:00 Лекция "Введение в теорию пустоты. Воззрение пустоты-от-другого (Жентонг)" (часть 2). 

Место проведения: Санкт-Петербург, пр. Медиков, д. 3.

Стоимость занятий в будние дни — 300 руб., в выходные — 800. Возможна предоплата. В этом случае стоимость в будние дни составит 200 руб., в выходные — 600.

Контакты организаторов:
8 (911) 951-17-57, Лариса;
8 (921) 427-45-22, Алексей.(whatsapp/viber)
email: alex@sms-pr.ru
skype: begemot-cat

https://vk.com/jonang_jonten_gialtso_spb

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (09.10.2015)

----------

